# en haillons



## Zemljanika

Bonjour!
"Il ne fallait pas qu'on puisse dire qu'un membre de la confrérie était resté sur le bord de la route en haillons."
Non era ammissibile che si potesse dire che un membro della confraternita era rimasto ai margini come un poveraccio. 
Il tono della frase è volutamente ironico: la "confraternita" in realtà è una famiglia, e "ai margini" è rimasto il figlio meno brillante (rispetto al fratello), autore della frase.
Come tradurreste questa frase, in particolare i due modi di dire "rester sur le bord" e "en haillons", legandoli insieme?
merci/grazie


----------



## One1

Non era ammissibile che si potesse dire che un membro della famiglia fosse rimasto con le "pezze ar c--o".


----------



## Ruminante

Forse: fosse finito per strada come uno straccione


----------



## Zemljanika

Grazie.
e invece "fosse rimasto ai margini (était resté sur le bord de la route non ha senso figurato, secondo voi?) come uno straccione?"


----------



## Ruminante

Zemljanika said:


> Grazie.
> e invece "fosse rimasto ai margini (était resté sur le bord de la route non ha senso figurato, secondo voi?) come uno straccione?"


Si', in effetti sembra cosi'...
Nel frattempo, mi è venuto un altro aggettivo piu' "figurato": pezzente. Che ricorda la proposta di One1 ma è sicuramente piu' raccomandabile in questa traduzione...


----------



## matoupaschat

Zemljanika said:


> ..."était resté sur le bord de la route" non ha senso figurato, secondo voi?


Ciao Zemjlanica,

Secondo me, bassa possibilità di senso figurato, ma soprattutto quasi azzerata dalla presenza consecutiva di "en haillons" .


----------



## Zemljanika

Ciao Matoupaschat,
quindi significherebbe proprio letteralmente "fosse rimasto/finito per strada come uno straccione (o pezzente, come suggerisce Ruminante)"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Credo di sì .


----------



## Anaiss

One1 said:


> Non era ammissibile che si potesse dire che un membro della famiglia fosse rimasto con le "pezze ar c--o".


Perché useresti un'espressione scurrile e presumibilmente romana?


----------



## Corsicum

Ce que je comprend. Il y a deux notions symboliques, l’oubli et l’état :
_"Il ne fallait pas qu'on puisse dire qu'un membre de la confrérie était rejeté et oublié dans la pauvreté."_
  - _Laissé sur le bord de la route_ = laissé pour compte = rejeté, oublié, ignoré. 
  - L’état dans le quel on le laisse = _En haillon_ = démuni = comme un mendiant = pauvre, sans pouvoir même s’habiller. Le haillon est le symbole de la pauvreté.

   Faute de contexte, l’interprétation est au sens figuré, on ne peut pas exclure totalement le sens propre, à l’époque ou les haillons existaient, dans ce cas je suppose que  la traduction littérale serait indiquée.


----------



## One1

Anaiss said:


> Perché useresti un'espressione scurrile e presumibilmente romana?



perchè esprime bene il concetto di miseria, povertà fatta di mendicanza e di stracci dopo un lungo periodo di benessere economico. Seplicemente "restare con le pezze al culo".


----------



## Ruminante

Ecco, grazie alla risposta di One1 potrei aver trovato una buona variante:

Era finito in miseria.

Puo' significare sia che sta per strada a mendicare, sia che sta in casa a rattopparsi i pantaloni.

Buona domenica

P.S. One1, anche secondo me un'espressione volgare in questo contesto non ci sta bene per niente. Pero', devo dire che ho cercato "pezze a..." sul vocabolario WR e l'unica discussione che ce l'ha nel titolo riguarda, con mia sorpresa, il romanzo "Novecento" http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=639335


----------



## Anaiss

One1 said:


> perchè esprime bene il concetto di miseria, povertà fatta di mendicanza e di stracci dopo un lungo periodo di benessere economico. Seplicemente "restare con le pezze al culo".



Beh secondo me tutto dipende dal contesto del testo originale, se viene usato un francese standard e non scurrile non vedo perché cambiare questi input.
In ogni caso è necessario fare attenzione quando si suggerisce a stranieri, potrebbero non riconoscere queste sfumature.


----------



## One1

Ruminante said:


> P.S. One1, anche secondo me un'espressione volgare in questo contesto non ci sta bene per niente. Pero', devo dire che ho cercato "pezze a..." sul vocabolario WR e l'unica discussione che ce l'ha nel titolo riguarda, con mia sorpresa, il romanzo "Novecento" http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=639335



Non è così volgare dai... da non confondere con "culo di sacco"


----------



## Ruminante

One1 said:


> Non è così volgare dai... da non confondere con "culo di sacco"


 
Ecco, appunto: un francese abituato all'espressione "cul-de-sac" potrebbe non cogliere la volgarità insita nella parola italiana "culo". Convengo con te che "pezze al culo" = haillons ("pièces collées sur un pantalon par derrière"), "che culo" (o "in culo alla balena", espressione molto piu' giovane di me credio) = quelle chance, non sono volgari come altre espressioni che si riferiscono a questa parte del corpo, ma comunque, SONO volgari. Forse al livello di "merde!" in francese.

OT mi è venuta una certa curiosità riguardo alla tua età! Ma se l'hai tenuta nascosta significa che preferisci cosi' quindi non insisto.

Bonne journée à tout le monde.


----------

